
Unfolding The Box - CSS 3D Transforms in the Box Model - wittyphrasehere
http://rupl.github.io/unfold/
======
RRRA
Am I the only one with nothing on the slinky/spiral slide? Otherwise: Awesome!

~~~
rupl
This was originally a presentation aid and as such I only fully tested it in
Chrome on a projector at 1280x960. I would like to keep improving the FF
support in my spare time, and PRs are also welcome ;)

~~~
rupl
The flood of HN traffic motivated me to sit down and squash a bunch of bugs
tonight. Should look much better in Firefox now, including a visible slinky!

------
ultimatedelman
awesome demo. very informative and useful for any level of dev

------
anonfunction
This is very very impressive and a great way to grok.

------
nawitus
Doesn't work on either Firefox or Chrome for me.

~~~
alexcroox
Works fine on FF except the slinky, and all of it works on Chrome for me. OSX

~~~
nawitus
Ah, I thought you could just scroll the content and using the keyboard was
optional. The site works after all.

------
shmerl
Very nice but pretty CPU intensive presentation :)

------
donrhummy
If only every browser implemented it...but IE 7,8,9 are stuck on the old APIs.
They're a large percentage of all users.

~~~
ultimatedelman
actually...

IE7: 0.5% worldwide

IE8: 8.65% worldwide

IE9: 5.29% worldwide

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version_partially_combine...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version_partially_combined-
ww-monthly-201211-201311)

~~~
joseph_cooney
Depends on your demographic. 20% of our site visitors use IE8 :-(.

------
ale55andro
Good stuff if even as visual reference material as to some of the awesome
possibilities CSS 3D brings. Love it!

------
Kiro
Doesn't work at all on the Android Stock Browser but commenting so I can check
it out tomorrow at work.

~~~
ahlatimer
OT, but if you upvote an article, it gets saved into your "saved stories". You
can find the link on your profile if you click your username in the URH
corner.

Your "saved stories" URL would be
[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=Kiro](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=Kiro)

~~~
Kiro
Thanks, didn't know that!

------
Grue3
Doesn't work on latest Firefox/Windows.

------
gopher1
Nicely done! Easy to understand.

------
nej
This is beautiful, great job.

------
bowerbird
awesome. totally brilliant. it's rare that something absolutely knocks my
socks off, but i'm sitting here in my bare feet, wondering what the heck
happened...

this is gonna take some time to digest, but thank you, thank you so much, for
doing something so outrageous...

-bowerbird

------
jonhmchan
Excellent work here!

------
niix
I CAN'T SEE SHIT!

